# Waterproof Paint



## Niland (Aug 19, 2008)

Is there any kind of waterproof paint? Can you paint the walls of a shower? If, so what kind of paint should I get?


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

no such product, if you don't believe me I have some land for sale in Florida.
there may be some coatings you could use, like the stuff for the back of your pickup truck, gator ?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 19, 2008)

Marine epoxy paint is reasonably waterproof.  Get it at a boating supply store.  Don't expect it to be cheap.

--Bushytails


----------



## GreenBeaner (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm gonna start working on the formula for the first completely water-proof paint....


----------



## Animal (Aug 20, 2008)

Someone with an idea, go for it. 
See this stuff is indestructable, waterproof and don't slide.Perfect for a bathroom NO? 
http://gatorhyde.com/

I'll bet it's commin soon to a bath near you, pick a color.


----------

